# Axminster 18



## tony (9 Nov 2012)

Im planning to buy the Axminster 18 scroll saw £385 i think , will probably wait for the harrogate show to see if i can get it any cheaper. What i would like to know is what i will need from Mikes workshop ie a quick release clamp ? is this a knurled knob of which i have read about & apart from blades, do i need to order anything else. Im a newby to this scrolling lark so all advice is welcome , thanks Tony


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 Nov 2012)

Hi Tony. I think you will find that the knob from Mike is a lever, still as effective though. With regard to blades it all depends on what you are planning to make and what materials you are going to use. Of all the blades Mike does I like the ultra revers blades in 3s, 5s, and 7s, these cover everything I do from thin plywood up to 18mm hardwood. Mike is the top man for blades and any advice on scrolling and his service is second to none. I hope you manage to get a good deal at the show, keep us posted.


----------



## Olwyn (9 Nov 2012)

Hi Tony,

I have the Axminster 18 don't have mikes clamp but have a Hegner one it works fine for me had the saw 6 years and the clamp 3 years.

Don't think that i've seen Axminster at Harrogate show been going for 10 years, Hegner are always there thats where I got the clamp from hoping to get a table inscert from them to try.

If you go for a Axi hope you enjoy using it as much as I do.

Will have to get some more blades ordered from mike soon.

Olwyn


----------



## Roy Clarke (9 Nov 2012)

If you look on ebay you can get a hegner Multicut 2se with variable speed for less than £385. Mine came with a stand.


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Nov 2012)

Olwyn. I have some table inserts from a Hegner that I no longer need, you would be more than welcome to them.


----------



## Gill (10 Nov 2012)

Olwyn":3mlx1tho said:


> Hegner are always there thats where I got the clamp from hoping to get a table inscert from them to try.


They're very easy to make. If you do buy one, don't use it but keep it as a template for making your own. If you cut one out from a piece of timber that's too thick, you can easily slice several from it to the required thickness using either a bandsaw or a scroll saw.

Of course, there's always the old trick of not bothering with an insert and just taping a business card in place instead.


----------



## tony (11 Nov 2012)

Thanks for all the advice folks , now im watching 3 Hegners on fleabay !!!


----------



## tony (11 Nov 2012)

By the way what do you folks think of the Dewalt 788 in the for sale section ?


----------



## loftyhermes (12 Nov 2012)

If I had to choose between the Dewalt or Axminster I'd take the Dewalt but my first choice will always be a Delta with Quickset blade clamps, and being as your both in Cumbria you should at least go and look at it and try it out.


----------



## tony (13 Nov 2012)

Thanks to all for the good advice , im going to try & get up to Keiths & have a look at his Dewalt , Cheers Tony


----------

